# SAFARI et SPEED download !



## JPTK (9 Novembre 2004)

Enfin, depuis la MAJ en 10.3.6. SAFARI propose via le menu contextuel de "télécharger via speed DL" les éléments qu'on sélectionne, comme le fait explorer depuis le début ! C'était temps pour ceux qui comme moi apprécie le coup de boost que SD donne aux DL


----------



## naas (9 Novembre 2004)

:king:   :king:   :king:   :king:   :king:   :king:   :king:
et la cela donne quoi le % ? :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## Dedalus (9 Novembre 2004)

J'ai pas tout compris là,    Le menu contextuel existait déjà. Il s'est amélioré ?
SD propose aussi la fonction télécharger depuis le menu des services, ce que ne fait pas IE


----------



## JPTK (9 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas tout compris là,    Le menu contextuel existait déjà. Il s'est amélioré ?
> SD propose aussi la fonction télécharger depuis le menu des services, ce que ne fait pas IE



Mais SAFARI avant, lorsque tu tu cliquais sur un lien ne proposait pas dans le menu contextuel "télécharger avec speed download", maintenant si, comme IE, tu peux donc télécharger n'importe quoi avec SD et perso pour répondre à naas, je DL rarement à plus de 200 ko/sec avec SAFARI, par contre avec SD c'est le minimum, la plupart du temps c'est entre 300 et 400 ko/sec.


----------



## naas (9 Novembre 2004)

400 Ko secondes ?  Ko tu es sûr ? c'est pas Kb ...


----------



## Toyz (9 Novembre 2004)

Ce menu existait avant la mise à jour, je m'en sers depuis pas mal de temps.


----------



## JPTK (9 Novembre 2004)

Toyz a dit:
			
		

> Ce menu existait avant la mise à jour, je m'en sers depuis pas mal de temps.



NAn sérieux ? Ca fait pas si "longtemps" que ça alors... je m'étais tellement fait à l'idée que SD n'était pas implanté dans SAFARI que je n'avais pas vérifié. En tout cas ça remontre à pas la dernière built de SAFARI alors, et encore.


Nan NAAS je parle bien kilo octet, je suis en 1024, je ne crois pas me planter une fois de plus entre en kilobyte et Kilo octet


----------



## JPTK (9 Novembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> 400 Ko secondes ?  Ko tu es sûr ? c'est pas Kb ...



Ah bah si je me suis encore planté je crois...  :rose: 

Tu veux dire que SAFARI compte en Ko et SD en Kb, ce qui voudrait dire en gros que SD n'accélère en rien le DL de mes fichiers ?  :rose:  :mouais:

En plus je viens de remarquer que SAFARI ne lance pas SD via le menu contextuel, il faut que l'application soit déjà ouverte sinon il ne se passe rien...


----------



## naas (9 Novembre 2004)

:love:


----------



## JPTK (9 Novembre 2004)

C'est bon tu peux supprimer ton message et arrêter d'être jaloux...  :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## Dedalus (9 Novembre 2004)

Aie l'½il sur Menumeters (si tu actives son module réseau, ça sera toujours des ko/seconde).
Quant au menu contextuel, je confirme : il existait déjà dans la version 1 de SD. Mais ce qui a changé c'est qu'il entre moins en conflit avec certains autres modules menus contextuels. Perso je ne m'en sers pas (le menu CM est déjà bien assez encombré), puisque le plug in internet de SD se lance automatiquement aussi bien avec Safari qu'avec Camino, Firefox ou Omniweb.
Il faut en tout cas éviter de linstaller à la fois dans la bibiiothèque générale et dans ta bibliothèque d'usager.
J'ai fait des tas de mesures plus ou moins concluantes pour comparer, et en général SD n'est intéressant que si ta connexion est rapide. il booste bien le très haut débit et moins bien le moyen débit. Mais ce n'est pas son seul intérêt : si tu vas dans l'onglet Mes serveurs, il te permet de réguler la bande passante que tu attribues à chacun et de t'en garder une portion pour toi. Un peu comme Carrafix pour Carracho mais n'importe quel serveur.


----------



## JPTK (9 Novembre 2004)

> Quant au menu contextuel, je confirme : il existait déjà dans la version 1 de SD



MAis je parle du meu contextuel de SAFARI pas de SD !   
J'avais même écrit à Yasoft qui m'avait dit qu'il était au courant et qu'il ne pouvait rien faire.


----------



## Dedalus (9 Novembre 2004)

Oups,   au temps pour moi. J'avais pas lu assez attentivement... Et comme SD je l'utilise le plus souvent sans ouvrir le navigateur, en glissant simplement des liens dessus, ben voilà comment on dit des conneries


----------



## Pascale60 (10 Novembre 2004)

Merci à vous,celà fait 3 ans que j'utilise speedownload,je n'avais jamais remarqué la possibilité du menu contextuel
A+


----------



## Agams (15 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour, j ai un petit problème avec speed download. j ai accidentellement effacé certaine partie du programme du coup quand veu telecharger je n y arrive pas mai safari garde speed download comme telechargeur par default. que faire??? :-s


----------

